# Bad Customers Black list



## Waffle Face

I don't know if this would be legal, but consumers have resources to check on contractors to see if they have any complaints logged against them. It would be nice if contractors had resources to check on potential customers. I have been in business for myself since February of 2001. In all that time, I have been fortunate working for reasonable people but I am finally up against a customer from hell. I would like to wring their necks but it occured to me that if there were a black list of bad clients and associated horror stories, as contractors, we would have a resource to avoid trouble or at least vent.


----------



## Heritage

The Better Consumer Bureau (BCB):laughing:

Mr & Mrs Johnson
123 Nowhere Rd
Bumtuck Idaho

Received 8 estimates on their bathroom job (June 01-08, 2007)
In house estimate hours: 8
Questions asked: 1 million
Layouts received: 2
Wasted gas: $40
Phone time wasted: 8 hrs
Contracts signed: 0
Reason: Collected all the information, went to Home Depot, bought materials and retained services of Son in-law (I.T. guy) to finish job.

0 Stars
Status: Red alert (Blacklisted). 


Welcome to the board. 90% of our posts are grievances. In time you'll find plenty of solutions on how to handle them. There's good people here...just stay out of the P&R section:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy

We have this already and it's called, are you ready, we are all already members... Credit Bureaus. Experian, TransUnion & Equifax are the main 3. 

There have been quite a few BCB type websites and each has been taken down by scum bags who were posted and found out, and sued the site's owners. One that comes to mind is "IhateDeadBeats.com" which I think is no longer in service.


----------



## ElliottDoor

No kidding, I like that idea! there should be some type of thing to check on customers. Ive already had a couple. Can anybody find out about a anybodies credit report?


----------



## Grumpyplumber

*I know a guy that did a job...customer started telling him he hadn't completed the job, refused to pay, even though he had a signed contract.*
*Customer attempted to call the inspector to claim there was additional work, inspector read off what the permit had been pulled for and corrected her, she still refused to pay.*
*He called a few times over a 3 month period, she never returned the calls, he's seeking legal help as well.*
*One night for giggles I enter his name into a websearch to see where his site ranks...he comes up on Angies list.*
*The customer had listed him as a scam, gave Angies bad contact info so they were unable to contact him to refute the allegations.*
*He contacted Angie's and got the runaround even though he explained that his work had been signed off and she had stiffed him, not the other way around.*
*His name is still there.*


----------



## Waffle Face

*payment schedules*

One way in which i have protected myself is to schedule payments so that work never got much further than the payments. I made the mistake in this job by letting the work go too far before collecting money. Trust is a bad business practice. I have noticed that customers use payments to leverage extras out of you. Before handing over the check, they ask for favors. I don't mind doing little things but some times this can get rather irritating. Sometimes small things are not small. Like after you removed your compressor, nail gun, table saw, and other heavy tools from the job and some one wants you to do a small extra that requires these items to come back. If the job is on the third or fourth floor, this compounds the issue. Anyway, thanks for the replies. I am new to this forum but I hope to tap some know how here in the future. I never stop learning new things in this business.


----------



## Grumpyplumber

Waffle Face said:


> One way in which i have protected myself is to schedule payments so that work never got much further than the payments. I made the mistake in this job by letting the work go too far before collecting money. Trust is a bad business practice. I have noticed that customers use payments to leverage extras out of you. Before handing over the check, they ask for favors. I don't mind doing little things but some times this can get rather irritating. Sometimes small things are not small. Like after you removed your compressor, nail gun, table saw, and other heavy tools from the job and some one wants you to do a small extra that requires these items to come back. If the job is on the third or fourth floor, this compounds the issue. Anyway, thanks for the replies. I am new to this forum but I hope to tap some know how here in the future. I never stop learning new things in this business.


*You'll find the thread "Earnest money" of interest.*
*Just careful not to get heated, there are apparently different perspectives on ethics depending where you're from.*


----------



## Tesla

In generalization, across the major trades, what percentages are we talking about? New v.s. established (ontime paying) clients. 50-25-25 or 75-15-10 is what working into the contract takes?


----------



## georgia dawg

My steadfast rule, I never,ever use my own money to pay for a job. Stay equal or ahead with payments at all times. Of course, in states like leftafornia, this may not be possible because of governmental interference. Loan draws can also throw monkey wrenches into the equation. In those cases, just stay as close to equal or ahead as you're allowed.


----------



## Grumpy

The problem is one or two day jobs, are you going to ask the customer for a draw at lunch time beause the job is half done? We sometimes have to take risks. I get a downpayment of about 30% usually and most jobs last onely a day, sometimes two. So unless I have a 300% markup I'm always going to be spending my own money to complete jobs and then praying not to get stiffed.


I get stiffed about once a year. Last year I got stiffed three times but THIS MONTH we were finally able to negotiate with 2 of them, I did not get full payment. Infact I lost money, but by getting paid something I lost less money... plus they have no warranty so that's the only consulation prize I have. 

Really though all we can do is to use the credit bureaus, and yes anyone can run a credit check. It's like $15. Get them to sign a piece of paper saying you can, or include it as a standard line in your contracts. Explain to them that you are making a essentially making a loan to them during the coarse of the work, and just need to make sure they are capable of paying it back. 

Really you don't even need their permission. I mean with the internet you can find otu anything about anyone. 

You can also check with your clerk of the court and see if they have any current legal battles or judgements against them. The method of doing this will vary from court to court.

Though we may do all our due dilligence, you are bound to get stiffed from time to time so about all you can really do is make sure youa re charging enough to have a bit of savings to float you when it happens, mark it up into your bottom line essentially spreading the cost for those that don't pay to those that do pay so you don't have to pay... and having written policies in place that you follow each and every time for each and every customer. 

For example, I give many of my customers a curtoesy grace period of about 7 days after the job is done to pay, unless I am having bad feelings. We just mail/email/fax an invoice, and give them 5-7 days before it's due. At the due date, we mail/email/fax another invoice but this time include a credit card authorization form (just incase they didn't budget properly and are too scared to admit it). If we haven't gotten anything a few days later we give them a call, and send a reminder letter. 

Usually at this point you know if you are going to get paid or not. If you've gotten no response what so ever consider the next step. I like to ask my accountant to call for me, he sounds important and official. Plus he is unbiased and has always been able to collect if the person is willing to speak with him. 

Even with all the policies in place it's goign to happen from time to time.


----------



## Fence & Deck

I have in my contract a clause that says payment on completion. It also says that if I haven't been paid in full within 5 days of said completion, the warranty is void. It excludes small things like adjustments and whatnot. Unfortunately, when this happens, people think the terms of the contract apply only to me, not them. Once in a while I will send out a letter to a customer voiding the warranty because of late payment of underpayment (you'd be amazed how many people think they've been slighted for some reason, but they really only want $100 or $200 off the price). I've had them call up in a tizzie becasue of that. I tell them they either should have paid when asked, or paid the full amount. Occiasionally, I actually get a cheque in the mail for the "outstanding balance". So, I kindly re-instate the warranty.

Had one a couple years ago, who took 4 months to pay. Called a year later because of a loose screw on the gate hinge. (It could have been repaired with a penny as a screwdriver). I told him I'd fix it.... in 4 months!


----------



## Journeyman T

I wonder, is it possible for contractors to join the credit bureau? If so, 

we could report all non-payments or late payments. Before we have 

customers fill out contracts, we could have them fill out a sheet for a credit 

report, just like those weird new employment applications they sell now. 

Then, whenever we look at their credit report, we could pay special attention to payments made to contractors.:clap:


----------



## Mark Daniels

Aaaa


----------



## Pennyroyal's

*catch 'em early....*

After having had some customers who became difficult on paying or were just super hard to work with it reminded me of the old hobo method of showing other hobos who were the generous folks and those that were mean or would call the cops on you. You must recognize this was during the depression and many many men were out of work and just trying to find a sandwich, or some simple work. They would leave a sign to the next guy that came along by writing on the curb or mailbox or front step that designated the owners disposition. If they were generous and kind they would draw one symbol, maybe a circle...if they were mean and unkind maybe a square or a triangle. 
This gave the next guy some warning about their up and coming meeting...How about developing a system like this to tell if the customer is trustworthy or not, checks aren't good or goes back on their word. Right now we haven't got much to go on except blind luck and trust. 
Joe.


----------



## L. B. Condulet

*It is legal to operate a blacklist*

Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act states that owners of websites such as forums are not legally responsible for the content on their website.

You could easily create a forum where you can discuss bad customers and suffer no legal ramifications.


----------



## Runamuk

Waffle Face said:


> I don't know if this would be legal, but consumers have resources to check on contractors to see if they have any complaints logged against them. It would be nice if contractors had resources to check on potential customers. I have been in business for myself since February of 2001. In all that time, I have been fortunate working for reasonable people but I am finally up against a customer from hell. I would like to wring their necks but it occured to me that if there were a black list of bad clients and associated horror stories, as contractors, we would have a resource to avoid trouble or at least vent.





ElliottDoor said:


> No kidding, I like that idea! there should be some type of thing to check on customers. Ive already had a couple. Can anybody find out about a anybodies credit report?


Yes I too have just one BAD customer wanna get paid to burn down his house???....................................................................................................................Just Kiddin!:whistling

Rick:thumbup:


----------



## Tmrrptr

A bad client or two a year is to be expected.
There are some real low-lifes out there.

I'll present the bill no more than a couple times, then it becomes a matter of diminishing returns.
Best to move on and put the bad stuff behind you.

Big jobs?
That's different.
Payment schedules should be in the contract and work should stop immediately if payment is not according to schedule.

Unfortunately, using the court system is part of doing business these days.
Be in the right, and be first.
r


----------



## GregS

L. B. Condulet said:


> You could easily create a forum where you can discuss bad customers and suffer no legal ramifications.


Just those who post can get into trouble.. even if it is the owner.


----------



## Paul Rowe

Waffle Face said:


> I don't know if this would be legal, but consumers have resources to check on contractors to see if they have any complaints logged against them. It would be nice if contractors had resources to check on potential customers. I have been in business for myself since February of 2001. In all that time, I have been fortunate working for reasonable people but I am finally up against a customer from hell. I would like to wring their necks but it occured to me that if there were a black list of bad clients and associated horror stories, as contractors, we would have a resource to avoid trouble or at least vent.


 
There should also be a section about General Contractors to avoid


----------



## BusinessBeware

WaffleFace,

Yes there is a site that you can search and give feedback about customers. It's called Business Beware. It's for all businesses but especially for contractors.


----------



## jmiller

I don't know about the legalities, but it would sure be fun to leave customer reviews. 

Maybe if you could leave reviews on Google Places for residences...


----------



## Electric_Light

dadema said:


> True. And if you have information that is of public record (ie, mechanic's lien) then the person you are talking about doesn't have much recourse.


Something to check with an attorney. Many records that are called "public record" are on private network and it doesn't mean its freely accessible by anyone anonymously (i.e. not searchable by anyone on network). 

Infractions are public record. Washington state court's website used to allow search by infraction type and name. For example, you type in your friend's name on their query form, it would return every type of infraction he received, criminal, traffic and infractions within the State of Washington. These records are still "public" but there are usage restrictions. Out of privacy concerns, they're no longer available in this format. 

One could still go to the court house and still get the relevant records, but it doesn't stop the court from requiring the requester to provide information and make "who requested records?" to become public as well. 




SewerRatz said:


> Here is the rub. There is Angie's list and many other sites where a home owner can rate a contractor. But if we try to make a site where we rate the homeowner we can get in trouble? How does Angie's List get away with what they do?


It is generally frowned upon and I certainly think its against professional ethic. Patients are able to post reviews on doctors too, but their reply must not violate HIPAA. 

If you think you can call out customers publicly for payment issues, why shouldn't creditors be able to publish your late payments, delinquency etc? HIPAA protects your health information, but why shouldn't providers be able to publish patients with delinquent accounts? 

To health care providers your statement "but insurance was supposed to pay for it" for services they provide on your body is on par with "but my wife was supposed to pay for the other half" on service you privde on their house.

Should they index and make public everything about your delinquent account so people can search you and find out "John Doe DOB of address has $15,355 in unpaid debt to xyz medical clinic" ? Even if it didn't break the law, it's certainly in bad taste. 

Many contractors use "PO BOX" to not publish their home address. 
But does the business owner vote? Who owns business is public record.
Does that person vote? If so, address is obtainable from voter's registration, a public record. 

Is he married? Marriage license is a public record.
Does she happen to be a state employee? What does she do and how much doe she make? That's public too, but requires submitting ultiple requests to different areas of public agencies to get all that. 

How would you like it if someone made a site to make all of that accessible all at once through a click?


----------



## thomasjmarino

"If you think you can call out customers publicly for payment issues, why shouldn't creditors be able to publish your late payments, delinquency etc? HIPAA protects your health information, but why shouldn't providers be able to publish patients with delinquent accounts?"

They do. 
It's called your credit report.


----------



## Electric_Light

thomasjmarino said:


> They do.
> It's called your credit report.


It's not a public record. It is regulated under FCRA and you won't just find it accessible through Google and if challenged, they have to prove it is valid.


----------



## stewartc

We're currently working on this very idea. I'm in the process of building an advisory board that will include a legal team to make sure our bases are covered. But so far we think it is very doable. We are in Alpha right now but once the site is open for testing I'll let everyone know. http://www.clientlisted.com


----------



## RhodesHardwood

Now thats a good idea.


----------



## ReVisionsWindow

Great point! Matter of fact, I was thinking of this earlier today! There comes a point when the consumer becomes too much, too picky, too whatever. Then come the bad reviews (no matter what the outcome of a job/project) ... hard-hitters for many honest businesses. Some folks are just a bit off-their-rocker ... and pleasing them is impossible. 


ReVisions -- A Cincinnati Window Company


----------



## nynth

Good luck with this one, great concept :thumbup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP

I thought about this before and figured it would be best to keep the clients out of the site completely, a contractor only membership. 
My thoughts were to use your license number, moderator or whoever could look up the license number and mail an "activation" number to the listed address or an email address if listed.


----------



## tedanderson

This is a good concept, although with experience there are many tell-tale signs that you are dealing with a difficult client. Like if they say something to the effect of, "I've had 4 other guys over here to do an estimate and none of them would call me back!" you have to figure that there's a reason behind that.


----------



## daytoncj

Check out nastyclient.com

Pretty good resource to blacklist bad clients, slow payers, etc.


----------



## harpdog

*re: nasty client .com*

hey.... i looked at the site, it looks very much like the site that i'm putting together www.slopaynopay.com
it's a wonderful idea, and i hope one of us (or all of us if we can consolidate and work together instead of competitors) makes this happen soon. anyone is welcome to contact me to discuss possibly doing business together- PLEASE do! i also welcome stories from
contractors who'd like to be entered into monthly contests- their stories will be published (funniest, most difficult customer,etc.) to
win some great prizes. contact me, harpdog @ [email protected]


----------



## harpdog

daytoncj said:


> Check out nastyclient.com
> 
> Pretty good resource to blacklist bad clients, slow payers, etc.


day... do you have anything to do with this site??


----------



## daytoncj

harpdog said:


> day... do you have anything to do with this site??


Nope, none whatsoever.


----------



## TheItalian204

The way I look at it contractors this days should have all types of weapons in their arsenal. I am talking:

-Diplomatic
-Legal
-Semi-Legal
-Illegal

When I am talking diplomatic,I mean that sometimes you have customer who plain and simple has no money but wants to get work done. To be quiet honest I feel bad for people like that and just try to work out a deal for them. I had a lady who was 75 and told me straight up that she does not know if she will be alive 5 months from now so she just needed a patch on her stucco but she really did not have enough money to pay for her bills and pay me.

I told her I will patch it for 100$ materials included and she can pay me in the end. She agreed. It happened so that she did not have money in the end. You could tell she actually did not have money and was very sad about it. I said "no problems" and she called me back in the end of the month to pay.

So sometimes best solution is just to stay polite regardless of how irritated you might be, especially if you get bad feeling of sorts or know from get go what you are signing up for.

Legal actions wise, I think every contractor should have air tight contract and I would strongly suggest using lawyer's help in order to put something you actually want on the paper.

Make sure your insurance,bonding and accounting is in order so customer can't slip out by proving your incapability to take on project properly or possible "decieving" you did because your bonding expired a day before job was done.

Liens are good way of getting your money out especially if customer not entirely sure what lien is and you get to explain it. Which means you get to explain what lien is the way its most profitable for you. You dont necessary need to mention that if building is liened all they can't do with it is sell it or rent it...you get the picture.

I also find that putting clause about possible interest on late payments very useful. I charge 2.9% bi-weekly for a total of roughly 6% a month.

Release of materials is another great weapon in contractor arsenal. The fact that you have not released materials to customer (whether they been bought with their money or yours) means one thing...if you feel cheated,you get to take your materials back...and I am not entirely against bashing up that brand new stucco I just gave them...

Semi-Legal actions come down to what your imagination actually can think off...I remember once customer stiffed me for money couple of months ago and they were going to sell the house, so I got some of my friends to hang outside of place on open house days. Price on place got lowered three times. You can imagine people did not want to pay same amount of money to live in "unhealthy neighbourhood"

Even standing in front of place if you know that other contractors are coming in and just informing them that guy/lady/couple dont like paying for their bills might be more than plenty.

The very last i would mention illegal ways that I try to stay away from but sometimes its impossible. I had a really pain in the butt customer who thought he was big shot because he was associated with some first nations gang that straight up called me and told me to stop bothering customer for money.

Needless to say that when I got my friend to call them,payment was never an issue again.

Certain people just dont understand...sorry for the rant,just had to vent out.


----------



## room2roof

BusinessBeware said:


> WaffleFace,
> 
> Yes there is a site that you can search and give feedback about customers. It's called Business Beware. It's for all businesses but especially for contractors.


Sounds like a nice site I'm going to check it out right NOW!! lol....As a note, if you worry about attracting bad customers you will only attract more.

Focus on the positive, I get paid off every job and the few bad customers get pushed off to collections where I can make their life hell for not paying me...especially if they care about their credit.....

roofing charlotte - painting - remodeling company


----------



## carolinahandyma

room2roof said:


> Sounds like a nice site I'm going to check it out right NOW!! lol....As a note, if you worry about attracting bad customers you will only attract more.
> 
> Focus on the positive, I get paid off every job and the few bad customers get pushed off to collections where I can make their life hell for not paying me...especially if they care about their credit.....
> 
> roofing charlotte - painting - remodeling company


Very good point. Keeping your focus on the vast majority of people you serve and staying positive is good advice.


----------



## vpremodel

*good point*



carolinahandyma said:


> Very good point. Keeping your focus on the vast majority of people you serve and staying positive is good advice.


I think if I learned anything from this thread its just that, STAY POSITIVE. I'm glad I read that cause I've been really bitter the last few days from customers dragging their feet to pay. Sure they are "good for it" but they are really messing with my cash flow. Knock on wood haven't had a customer stiff me yet, I guess slow is better then none.

Schedule of Payments should be based on cash flow and stages of job completion. If they don't pay, put a lien on them! Man I love this place I learn or affirm something every time I log on.


----------



## bear33

*robert*

Thanks Robert I think this will work:


----------



## Deckem

There is a new website called repdefender.webs.com that is free. 
The format is, This is a place where contractors can post about their bad customers and contractors can post the false information that a customer claimed against them on the internet and the members will overwhelm the site with good information about that contractor. This is done to force customers to go through the proper channels to file a complaint, not just trash them on the internet.


----------



## bear33

*thanks deckem*

Oh Deckem....you're a god send.....thanks so much for this info. My Husband has had his license for 28 years with NO marks against it. We now have encountered the customer from hell!!! I want to be able to defend his reputation if they go any further
Thanks again for your time


----------



## Deckem

Keep this in mind, this is a brand new site. It rely's on the members to go after the people that are posting false information


----------



## bear33

ok thanks


----------



## studio guy

*whats the criteria?*

There's plenty of anal customers who want something for nothing, and most guys do SOMETHING on every job to please the customer, that helps with referrals for sure. But to black list you should have some kind of proof, and possibly just for non payment. If the customer is an ass what can you do? The way I get around that is I do not accept checks from anyone. Debit cards or credit cards only. Instant payments and no bank trips, and the old lines,"I didn't know I closed that account", or what days mean that bank no longer exists?",lol in 30 years is this biz I've heard it all, and I may be one of the few contractors out there who repossess 's from his jobs. Windows, french doors, even concrete pavers. Various ethnicities in LA think we are morons, and in their culture a contract means nothing, and everything is subject to renegotiation at anytime during the job, especially at the end. Some people you just can't work for no matter what. I'm not saying from where they come,but out here we know. How can you prove you did a good job and the customer is stiffing you? I have had good results with newspaper, rapid set concrete, and a few buckets of water down the main drain at the curb,lol, come back in a week and watch them digging up the lawn,lol. If I ain't getting it, they will damn sure spend it anyway, and on something they will never see. Also watch out for the gated community ripoffs. You 90% of the work, then the guard won't let you in. Been there too, but posting a huge sign on my truck and park in front of where they work gets great results!:clap:


----------



## alabamahandyman

*Realtor subcontracting out my work, saying he is the boss, working on house*

i was contracted by a realtor who surprised me by working on the tile work in the kitchen, bathroom, & laundryroom himself for money thinking he could use my license & insurance as his umbrella & telling me to do all 4 walls as he had done only the centers of the room. He had also done a very poor job. He had also decided to hire his family to Paint (one of the jobs i had been contracted to do. He sent me a text saying that he is the boss, and he picks which days i work, and who does what work, and can alter the deadlines, and do any work that he likes.
I withdrew my services immediately. I thought that would be understood. I told him it was for breach of contract & that he had no business taking work he had contracted to me & subcontracting it out to himself or his family, that he was not the Boss & could not tell me in which order to do my work, how to do it, or what my schedule was. He insists he is the boss, & can do all of those things. He has subcontracted about $2400 worth of my labor, then wanted an estimate on what was left, which did not go well. He said he could fire me "at will" for portions of the contract. I do not want to file a mechanics lien, but I want him to know that he is wrong.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

studio guy said:


> I have had good results with newspaper, rapid set concrete, and a few buckets of water down the main drain at the curb,lol, come back in a week and watch them digging up the lawn,lol.


Your a criminal and you post your criminal activities on line:blink:
Really:blink:


----------



## donerightwyo

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Your a criminal and you post your criminal activities on line:blink:
> Really:blink:


239stairs wasn't afraid to put his name on every post, this guy must be a chicken


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

studio guy said:


> There's plenty of anal customers who want something for nothing, and most guys do SOMETHING on every job to please the customer, that helps with referrals for sure. But to black list you should have some kind of proof, and possibly just for non payment. If the customer is an ass what can you do? The way I get around that is I do not accept checks from anyone. Debit cards or credit cards only. Instant payments and no bank trips, and the old lines,"I didn't know I closed that account", or what days mean that bank no longer exists?",lol in 30 years is this biz I've heard it all, and I may be one of the few contractors out there who repossess 's from his jobs. Windows, french doors, even concrete pavers. Various ethnicities in LA think we are morons, and in their culture a contract means nothing, and everything is subject to renegotiation at anytime during the job, especially at the end. Some people you just can't work for no matter what. I'm not saying from where they come,but out here we know. How can you prove you did a good job and the customer is stiffing you? I have had good results with newspaper, rapid set concrete, and a few buckets of water down the main drain at the curb,lol, come back in a week and watch them digging up the lawn,lol. If I ain't getting it, they will damn sure spend it anyway, and on something they will never see. Also watch out for the gated community ripoffs. You 90% of the work, then the guard won't let you in. Been there too, but posting a huge sign on my truck and park in front of where they work gets great results!:clap:





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Your a criminal and you post your criminal activities on line:blink:
> Really:blink:





donerightwyo said:


> 239stairs wasn't afraid to put his name on every post, this guy must be a chicken


His name is Chris and works out of LA area.


----------



## 6wheeldump

DaytonCJ, That site that you posted nastyclient is a resource that I have also used. It is a really cool site. I tried to go to Harpdog's site Slopaynopay but it wouldn't go through? I guess the site is not up yet. Hope this warm weather holds out a little longer. I need to keep making money.


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlok

i only read 2 pages of this forum so, if this was stated already i apologize. I believe stating the persons name is where the legal problems come in to play. I propose we create a site that simply states the address of the house and date of issues. Using local county accessors websites using date you can figure out who was living there at that time


----------



## 6wheeldump

Hey new guy on the block. The only problem with that idea is that then you "blacklist" the address. So when the deadbeat customer moves out and a new unsuspecting person moves in, contractors will assume he is the deadbeat.


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlok

6wheeldump said:


> Hey new guy on the block. The only problem with that idea is that then you "blacklist" the address. So when the deadbeat customer moves out and a new unsuspecting person moves in, contractors will assume he is their deadbeat.


If you use the county accessors website, most counties have owner info.
Example: If I install a new door, in February of 2011, and the homeowner is awful.

I would put on the website information about the job, what happened, date, time, and address. The new contractor would see said info on website by looking up the address. Cross reference that address and complaint with a county assessors website. The county assessors website will give you name of homeowner and when they purchased it. If they purchased after said date of complaint obviously it's not the same homeowner. It's a brilliant idea really it's completely legal.


----------



## karlosdpm

*Reviews by Pros*

I found this client review site: 
http://www.reviewsbypros.com/
It seems to be on beta but I think it is a cool idea to find if anyone else has already worked with and reviewed a client you are about to work with. 
I dont think there is nothing wrong about reviewing clients.


----------

